# What Actors for what Primarchs?



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I know this is something that is tossed around a lot but its actually quite a cool idea, I think that;

Angron - Jason Momoa OR Ray Winston
Lorgar - Ralph Fiennes
Jaghatai Khan - Tadanobu Asano
Leman Russ - Vladimir Kulich
Sanguinius - Orlando Bloom
Roboute Guilliman - Aaron Eckhart
Rogal Dorn - Steven Lang
Vulkan - Idris Elba
Fulgrim - Jason Isaacs
Lion el Johnson - Chris Hemsworth
Konrad Curze - Havier Bardem
Corax - Jake Gyllenhaal 
Perturabo - Joequin Phoenix
Ferrus Manuus - Liev Schreiber
Motarion - Mark Strong
Magnus - Mark Ruffalo 
Horus - Nicholas Cage - Haha just kiddin, Vin Diesel 


So, what do you think? And what of the other main HH characters? Please leave comments I'd love to know what you think.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

What, no Bruce Campbell or Kurt Russel?

Jeeze man.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm, I think Roboute might be better as Colm Feore. I can't see Ruffalo as Magnus, but I have trouble envisioning anyone. 

And Horus . . . Who looks right bald and is big and scary enough? 

I think Ron Pearlman should be on this list somewhere.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

When I've read HH books I've always found it easier to picture space marines and primarchs using big guys like heavyweight boxers and wrestlers. Probably because of them already having thick necks so it's not so hard to imagine them in power armour

Not much point listing who represented specific primarchs because I usually disregard what the books describe primarchs looking like in favour of what comes to mind, but an example would be The Undertaker as Mortarion and Wladimir Klitschko as Guilliman. Sounds silly but in my head it fits :biggrin:


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

but Wrestlers and Boxers - lets face nearly always make god awful actors.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

They can't act any worse than some of the HH books are written and physically they fit the part :laugh:

Lets face it, if a live action 30/40k movie came out it wouldn't really matter who was in it over how much money was spent. Graphics carry any action movie to greatness; plot and acting can almost be ignored. Mad Max: Fury Road is a perfect example of this.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

but the Primarchs. They're incredibly individual and complex characters! Imagine Vladimir Klitschko o_r_ mariuz pudzianowski trying to explain ANYTHING HH related - now imagine Ralph Fiennes trying to 'save' Ray Winston - it'd be great, also as you say graphics would carry a film like this - so just bulk out the actors rather than use real - life body builders! P.S. please dont tell Klitshko or Pudzianowski I said this - Im sure they're fantastic actors really (nervous laughter)


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I know it would it would be an awful idea to actually cast wrestlers and combat sport guys in films as primarchs, it's just that they more easily come to mind for me when I'm reading HH books and need faces for the characters. Probably because they're (usually) big and (usually) look tough already. It's not too much of a stretch for me to picture Mike Tyson as Angron

Actually my first post in this thread should have been Dolph Lundgren as Rogal Dorn. A genuine actor and hardman.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> They're incredibly individual and complex characters!


So you want a drama, not an action movie? :grin:



DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> also as you say graphics would carry a film like this - so just bulk out the actors rather than use real - life body builders!


300 looked terrible because of this in my opinion, and just take a look at the depth of character shown by Arnold Shwartdnsjkaweewgger (sp? :laugh in Predator. Couldn't you just _feeeeel_ how much he cared about his squad?



Kreuger said:


> Who looks right bald and is big and scary enough?


Stone Cold Steve Austin? :biggrin:

I can't even try to take this seriously. The cast of the Expendables movies should basically be put into this as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

When you put it like that
As long as Stalone got to play the emperor he would totally make that film.


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Rock as Horus

Brother G


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ gets it.


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

I believe that John Cena would make a good Guilliman.


Brother G


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

And Michael Clarke Duncan as Vulkan. As a maybe. 



Brother G

Or better yet Tyrese Gibson


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Really, I can't think of any actor playing a Primarch.

But I have always thought that Martin Johnson would make a good Space Marine. Maybe even Ferrus.










Just look at that face! That's a face that's seen a lot of combat.


Or we have Nikolai Valuev








Clearly the right size for a Space Marine.
And look at the face. Stick some Butcher's Nails in his head and we have ourselves a World Eater.











Hafthor Bjornsson is still a bit too short, but he's almost there. (he's 6'9")










If I were to chose someone to play a Space Wolf, I'd totally go with that guy from GoT.









and maybe Sebastian Chabal


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

See. A 5 minute photoshop proves that Martin Johnson's beaten face works. Haha.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

^ Those are some great suggestions! Visually they fit the bill, and I hadn't thought of rugby players


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

ntaw said:


> What, no Bruce Campbell or Kurt Russel?
> 
> Jeeze man.


Bruce Campbell is clearly the Emperor in his aspect of the Omnissiah. Of course.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> See. A 5 minute photoshop proves that Martin Johnson's beaten face works. Haha.


Wow :laugh:. That's awesome!


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

What about Steve Austin as Horus? 

Brother G

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Goochman70 said:


> I believe that John Cena would make a good Guilliman.
> 
> 
> Brother G


I was skimming the posts and saw this (and am often terrible at actor names) and thought you meant Michael Cera. I doubt I'll be able to think of Guilliman as anyone but Cera for a while now.


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tyriks said:


> I was skimming the posts and saw this (and am often terrible at actor names) and thought you meant Michael Cera. I doubt I'll be able to think of Guilliman as anyone but Cera for a while now.


Lol, I know what you mean. 


Brother G

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:goodpost: is that representative of your mad paint skillz or is it just some interweb gold?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Alas, not one of mine. I have quite enough of a job on Paint making Utilitarian Ultramarines Memes, I've little time for some kind of Preposterous Primarch Memes side project


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Tyriks said:


> I was skimming the posts and saw this (and am often terrible at actor names) and thought you meant Michael Cera. I doubt I'll be able to think of Guilliman as anyone but Cera for a while now.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ *my eyes!!!*


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh god this post has become rather disturbing...


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh my God.


----------

